

Ask HN: Glueing C/C++ with Perl/Python/Ruby - adm

Is there any better alternative than swig.
There is large c/c++ code which I would like to use through Perl/Python/ruby.
======
thristian
Recent(ish) versions of Python have the "ctypes" ffi module in the standard
library, which is useful if your C/C++ code is compiled into a shared library
and doesn't use any particularly esoteric ABI features.

